# Best age to get males neutered?



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello, everyone. 

This is agreat site for information. It has been very helpfull.

Yesterday the question was posted as to when should bitches spayed?

However I got two 5 month old males at home. This is the my first time adopting male dogs. 

I want them them to get fully grown prior to neutering them however I am afraid they will start marking the house and the furniture


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Any time now would be fine. Especially with 2, I'd neuter them before the hormones start. Competitive marking is more than twice as bad as a single one marking.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Your little boys are so cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome!! 

I agree. I've heard it's best by 6-7 months, not much later than that. Ricky had his neutering done at 6.5 mths. and our new boy, Sammy, was neutered at 7 months. Don't want any marking in this house that's for sure!  

Good luck! Those are beautiful babies you have there!!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I want to make sure I am doing the right thing. We want the boys to grow up big and strong. We chose this breed because of their seize and sturdiness. We want them to be big enough to play with.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

our vet said - wait until they have all their new teeth just in case they have a retained tooth .. about 6 months 
I think we went through all this on another thread - you might want to try and find it


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy was 5 or 6 months old when he was neutered.I'm glad we did it early on.I haven't had any marking or anything like that and actually both my dogs(hav and sheltie)never have lifted there legs.Both of my guys are still squatters....YIPEE!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I forgot in my post.............
Love your cute boys!You adopted them?How lucky you are!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan has just started lifting his leg, but at least it is only outside. He has NEVER marked and hopefully never will!!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging words. Now I am looking for a good vet in town to perform the surgery. The Vet. I have been using does not perform surgery. 

I guess we are going to schedule them both the same day. These boys are litter mates and they are inseparable. 

Thanks again for the compliments and the advice.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats a good idea, I had Logan neutered the same day at the same vet with my girlfriends pup who was Logan's littermate. I asked them to put them next to each other - they actually put them together for the morning & they snuggled till they both got snipped - I was really glad that he wasn't alone, it made it a little easier on me 
laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Laurie that is so sweet, I can honestly picture that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So you guys think 5 months is better than 6 with a 2nd dog? Jassy was almost 7 when we neutered him. He lifts his leg outside to mark but not when he really has to go then he squats. Cash hasn't lifted his leg yet. but he does have a dominant streak to him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - my opinion on that - certainly not based on anything other than convenience for me as I am not a vet --- but I like to have my animals done as soon as the vet says it is safe to do so. My fear would be that you might wait too long, then Cash starts marking in the house, and Jassy goes on top of that - then you have a big stinky mess to deal with. My girls were done at 6 months each and Logan at 5 months & I have never had any problems. I guess it is really just a personal decision based on your vets opinion and your feelings on the subject.


----------

